# Wow! Must of been Starving



## Chucky (Aug 4, 2011)

Went to the local McD's today and this guy just flew up and landed on my mirror. I couldn't believe what he did next.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfhEcf2-_88


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 4, 2011)

probably used to being feed by McD's customers, lol


----------



## DeanS (Aug 4, 2011)

VERY cool!


----------



## Isa (Aug 4, 2011)

Niceeee


----------



## ascott (Aug 4, 2011)

way fun


----------



## jackrat (Aug 4, 2011)

Cool video!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 4, 2011)

My local burger king has a flock of pigeons that hang out by the tables and eat the left overs, but they don't go into the cars like that.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## african cake queen (Aug 5, 2011)

hi, we feed them here too at mc D'S. they never ear from my hand. they are fat, from frys, bad diet, but they are toooo cute . good video, i love it. the bird whisper they should call you.'lol' lindy


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 7, 2011)

That's crazy! Very cool


----------

